# Your favorite "other occupation".



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

If you have spent much time in a restaurant you know that every job position consists of several descriptions that appear and are often spontaneously created as a result of tenure and general knowledge. 
Today I spent 20 minutes plumbing- fixing a compartment of a sink in our dishroom that decided to give way last Friday night 45 minutes before a big in-house catering. Would'nt you know. So I fixed it today- 10 minutes in the hardware store, 10 minutes in the dishroom fixing the sink. I do plumbing a few times a year. We have an old building, so lots of leaks. But I don't mind doing the minor repairs. There is something rewarding inside to me to see the water dry up and my plumbing to hold. What is your favorite non-cooking aspect of your job?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Where do you start?!?

My Top Ten:

10. Electrician... amazing what you can do with the little wire inside a twist-tie
9. Plumber... see Peachcreek's post!
8. Refrigeration Mechanic... ever smell a walk-in after "downtime" and 30# of salmon
7. Labor Law Attorney... better know it all, or you'll pay!
6. Sanitation Specialist... tonic water, baking soda and carpet full of tomato sauce!
5. Exterminator... nothing more to say
4. Accountant... checks? what checks?
3. Bouncer... when the beer is just too good
2. Dishwasher... they call out... waaaay too often

and my #1 favorite Non-cooking, cooking job:

1. Psychologist... sometimes you just have to explain why that entree that your sous chef is holding really is the meaning of life!


----------



## vzank (Oct 6, 2002)

1) Cheerleader
2) Doctor 
3) Acrobat (Can you climb on top of the Walk-In and grab the box of Sterno's)


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Great thread!

1. Mom (which of course includes nurse, peacemaker, teacher, etc. etc.)
2. Electrician ("Did you check the circuit breakers?")
3. Institutional Memory (Wait, back in '98 when we had that party for XXX we made that sauce; give me a second and I'll find the recipe.)


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

1. Painter (we are closed for the week so the kitchen crew is painting the whole kitchen)
2. Babysitter!!!! (I don't think that one needs any explaination)
3. Bail bondsman (yes, more than once)
4. Emergency Room Doctor (I am now a pro at cleaning and bandaging cuts and burns)
5. any many more that were already mentioned


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

For me the number 1 thing is: Mentor
The next best is The Money Man.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

How about expert witness? Ever plead with the judge to give your guy one more chance?

My favorite: Moneylender.

Kuan


----------



## chef2you (Mar 3, 2003)

I agree, awsome thread. My all time favorite....

Taxi Driver.....( I will come and get you if you have no ride to work)

:bounce: :chef: :bounce: :chef:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I wouldn't even know we're to begin.

But reading this thread only gives me more respect for what we do.

LONG LIVE CHEFS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

WINDOW DRESSER


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

1. Translator
2. Love Doctor 
3. Personal assistant.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Head of PR
forager
recipe editor


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I love to wash the front windows!!! I massed all the gear. polls,squeegiesp?,buckets etc.


----------



## mage (Mar 21, 2003)

medic...(knowing CPR is always a good thing in the kitchen)
Baby sitter...(managers love coming online and learning lots of new stufff "hey whats that do", "is this medium yet")


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Well I've never had to take care of plumbing or mechanics, but I would say my favorite non-cooking aspect, is getting into the store room right after three delivery trucks have come in, an hour before the breakfast rush, and sorting out a couple of hundred pieces, haven't done that in awhile, but it's always fun.


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

I agree with Kuan, it can be interesting to be a witness in court, but unfortunately I have had to do so to convict, rather than exonerate a cook (he was kid of a sociopath).

My actual favorite job is marketing, though. I enjoy writing my email newsletters, and there is a satisfaction getting a promotional package done that is not unlike completing a catering job - lots of planning and waiting followed by a massive flurry of activity, then: quiet and smiles. Pretty cool.


----------



## justyn (Oct 24, 2002)

1. Air conditioner specialists(why is it so !*?#%& hot in here)
2. fan belt changer for the hoods(where is all that smoke comming from)
3. Light bulb replacer(god knows no one else will change them)


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Today it was mover , painter , and floor stripper and waxer ! We decided that the dry storage room 24 feet by 18 needed this cleanup and makeover before our next state survey inspection and so we did it today . All I can say is it was a lot of work and Im kinda sore right now . The labor force was me , my 13 year old son and my dishwasher who worked his day off . We started at 5 A.M. and finished at 8 P.M while serving 600 meals ! I'm tired just reading this and I think I'll just stick to cooking ( Yeah Right ) .
The room looks brand new though and I pity the first person to make a mess in there and not clean it up on the spot . 
Keep cooking , Doug .............................


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

favourite job? Sage to those who think they know it all.

Least favourite job? Marketing.

I have wisdom, conventional or otherwise. Comes with maturity, experience and training.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Besides being a chef,i am:
1) a calculator,as some people i work with admit they`re not too good at doing calculations in their head.
2) spellchecker,what can i say about that?I`ve put my thoughts on that in a thread at The Late Night Cafe.
3) a pearl diver(this is an British merchant navy term for washing-up).
4)an accounts clerk,i get the feeling someone in the accounts department is trying to tell me something.

Leo.


----------



## ronn (May 15, 2003)

Being a DAD!!!!!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

EXECUTIONER

for those horrible layabout good for nothing the world owes me aliving prima donna lazy messy swearing dramatic useless chefs that constantly end up in my kitchen....perhaps i should have someone else do the hiring


----------



## porkchopboy (May 31, 2003)

ah yes, the cleaning of toilets, washing of dishes, squashing of roaches that all sounds familiar but my favorite "other occupation" has to be that of photographer when ever we are putting out new items. we display them on the tables to hopfully whet the appetite of the dining public.


----------



## dickvegas (May 23, 2003)

Therapist and translator of punk rock lyrics
"chef, what's that song about?"


----------



## chefnrnnr (Jun 10, 2003)

1.wine taster
2.boiler operator
roto rooter man[not!]


----------

